

FBI files on Isaac Asimov - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-america-10/fbi-file-on-isaac-asimov-8300/#812739-responsive-documents

======
brokentone
Interesting, but fairly unexciting. Most seem to be observations from afar,
and notes on an interview they had with Asimov seemingly initiated by him.

------
zequel
Agreed, seems like at the end it's "nothing to see here".

